

Servo-Controlled Paintball Printer for Large Walls - eplanit
http://www.facadeprinter.org/en/

======
vosper
This is fantastic, I've been wanting to build one of these for years. I was
surprised at the number of paintballs it goes through though - clearly not
something you could use quickly / surreptitiously.

If they could make it fire LED throwies (<http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-
Throwies/>) then it would be perfect

